# Riding fakie...



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

well, you're right on track, the key to riding switch is simply doing it as much as you can. practice makes perfect. and as for it feeling like your first time snowboarding- that's what's so cool about it! it's like learning to snowboard all over again. imo you should try mastering powersliding, which is essentially learning to switch the board around to ride fakie and back to regular stance all in one motion. that's how I started, learn to spin on hill going both ways, first a 360 counterclockwise, then the next one clockwise, and you'll get used to how the edge feels underfoot during transitions. the other thing I'd suggest is simply analyzing your regular technique and apply those motions to fakie riding, it comes a lot quicker than you might think.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks man, yeah i figured that if i practiced alot i'd eventually get it.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

It's going to feel like you're learning all over again. This isn't the matrix, we can't upload ju-jitsu and riding fakie into your cerebellum.  

Just get on the hill and ride ONLY fakie until you get it. There's no short cut.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks for the tips guys.
I appreciate it...:thumbsup:


----------



## racerstf (Oct 25, 2007)

im forcing myself to learn switch this year too... i can ride switch on my toe edge, but so far everytime i go to the heelside i wind up going back to goofy... Just have to keep practicing...


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm in the same boat and just want to force myself to do it. Fortunately when I get frustrated enough with that I can go back to riding regular and enjoy myself for a while.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol im definately self taught...
do you have a link or anything that would show me the "proper" way to turn? i want to make sure i havn't picked up any bad habbits...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> ...you start going fast and then you don't know what to do lol.


what did you do about this problem when you were learning first time round?

snowolf is right - you gotta just get out there and do it. you should have a 'fakie day' where you commit to doing everything fakie - including loading and unloading the chair, skating, etc.

one you start practicing, you'll get the hang of it.

alasdair


----------



## k2spitfire (Nov 27, 2007)

Riding switch is key in order to maintain balance and feel comfortable with spins. What really helped me progress immensely with switch riding besides practice was doing little half pop 180's(doing a 90 degree turn landing on your nose popping and finishing the 90 degree turn) these little half pop 180's will help u learning to land switch because u get used to landing switch from the air. Doing these tricks also makes it a lot more entertaining learning to ride switch and also looks very clean switching between your normal stance and switch. hope that helps bud


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

there is a lot of great advise here. what i did has been posted by several others. i went to the bunny hill and just forced myself to ride switch. the learning curve is fast. that was several years ago and i now ride switch as well as my regular side.
the great thing is it will open up so much more for you when it comes 180's to 360's etc.
front side 180's switch to regular and then regular landing them switch. then backside. everything after that will come much easier.
have fun. riding is such a blast.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

There has been some great answers here, and I don't mean to piss anyone off, but the term fakie is from skateboarding, and it is the term used when ollieing off your nose while riding switch on a skateboard (basically a switch nollie). A lot of people mix these two terms up, and seeing as this is a Tips, Tricks, & Instructors section I thought I would mention this.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

ok, yeah i think i'm fine with my turning technique. I tend to do a bit of the swinging the back foot around kinda thing but it's not constantly. I'll correct it


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jaaxnikols said:


> There has been some great answers here, and I don't mean to piss anyone off, but the term fakie is from skateboarding, and it is the term used when ollieing off your nose while riding switch on a skateboard (basically a switch nollie). A lot of people mix these two terms up, and seeing as this is a Tips, Tricks, & Instructors section I thought I would mention this.


I'm not trying to be a prick either, but riding fakie is just riding backwards.
To ride switch on a snowboard you would have to take your bindings off and reverse them.

I'm just repeting whats been said above, but when learning to ride fakie or switch just concentrate on doing one turn, then link 2, 3,ect... keep building it up till your out of hill.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

freshy said:


> To ride switch on a snowboard you would have to take your bindings off and reverse them.


maybe if you were on a pow specif board but otherwise no, you dont need to take your bindings off and reverse them to ride switch. simply just ride the other way.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> maybe if you were on a pow specif board but otherwise no, you dont need to take your bindings off and reverse them to ride switch. simply just ride the other way.


But than your technically riding fakie. But whateves.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol why dont we ably snowboard terms to snowboards and skateboard terms to skateboards?
i understand what you are saying when there is a difference between switch and fakie when you're riding a skateboard but when ur riding a snowboard, there is no such thing at riding switch cuz you cant ride in your non-dominant stance with your board facing forward, unless as you said, you switch ur bindings around to the opposite direction. So basically the two terms mean the same thing when ur snowboarding but not when ur skateboaring...

lol i don't mean to feul an argument or anything, that's just the way i see it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

freshy said:


> But than your technically riding fakie. But whateves.


and what if you are on a twin tip? the only way to ride switch would be to take your bindings off and move them around?? sorry but the term fakie shouldn't be used in snowboarding. if you are riding the opposite way then you normally ride then its switch in my book.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jiggley wiggley said:


> lol why dont we ably snowboard terms to snowboards and skateboard terms to skateboards?
> i understand what you are saying when there is a difference between switch and fakie when you're riding a skateboard but when ur riding a snowboard, there is no such thing at riding switch cuz you cant ride in your non-dominant stance with your board facing forward, unless as you said, you switch ur bindings around to the opposite direction. So basically the two terms mean the same thing when ur snowboarding but not when ur skateboaring...
> 
> lol i don't mean to feul an argument or anything, that's just the way i see it.


same here, sure snowboarding has taken a good amount of terms for skating but fakie def shouldn't be one of them, it just doesn't make sense in the same way it does when skating.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Makes sense to me because when I started snowboarding in 1988 skateboards dident have the kicked nose and the term switch wasent around for a few more years. Yeah I agree the terms switch and fakie are interchangeable in snowboarding. But I still think I am right. 
Fakie = riding backwards
Switch stance = switching your stance...Makes sense to me.

I'm curious what you guys call it if someone on a half pipe does an air with no spins and comes back in backwards, on a skateboard or snowboard I call that a fakie air.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

yes i agree with you one hundred percent in terms of skateboarding...

yeah i've always known that to be a fakie air in both snowboarding and skateboarding.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

freshy said:


> Fakie = riding backwards
> Switch stance = switching your stance...Makes sense to me.


what if you are on a twin board.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks for coming to clear this up snowolf, i was waiting for you to come chime in.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> what if you are on a twin board.


If your on a twin board and the sidecut and stance are centered, bindings are mirrored (0,0 or 15 -15 type thing) and the tail and nose have the same flex pattern, in other words if you switched the stance and it looks and feels exactly the same I guess there is no difference between fakie and switch. 

If you wanted a challange and switched your stance from goofy to regular what then? Your just riding backwards on a forward facing board?

Having said that I do call riding fakie switch most of the time, but sometimes you have to be technical because of the situation.

I was just trying to clear up some of the confusion here, but probably just confused more people lol.

*edit* Just saw wolf's response and he explained it way better than I could, but there is a difference. Thank you snowolf.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

In skateboarding, the term fakie nollie has never existed. It is either a nollie, or a fakie ollie. Which are what is used to describe poping off your nose riding regular (the usual way you go forward) and while poping off your nose while riding switch (riding the opposite way to which you usually ride).

Not many people learning to turn while riding switch need to know anything about these terms, only park riders would as they might try tricks where they pop off their nose. 

Most jibbing, or rail tricks from snowboarding have been taken from skateboarding, and the same goes for riding switch. There is no special terms for tricks in snowboarding, most, or almost all snowboarding freestyle tricks have been stolen from surfing or skateboarding.

A skateboarding trick called a caballero, which is a fakie 360 ollie (in which you have to ollie off your nose riding switch and do a 360 spin). A lot of people in snowboarding use this term to describe a switch spin, but it is not technically valid as they are not popping off their nose.

The only time I have ever heard the term fakie used to describe "landing" switch is an air to fakie in the halfpipe, as you never see anyone calling a frontside 720 in the halfpipe a frontside 720 to fakie.

This is a situation similar to how people mistake what is a frontside spin and a backside spin, and what is a frontside boardslide, and what is a backside boardslide. There is a system that works to describe it, also taken from skateboarding.

The right way to look at it is, if your riding in the direction you do not normally ride, you are riding down the hill switch.

With people using different terms to describe the same thing, its like two languages trying to work together... it can get confusing.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jaaxnikols said:


> In skateboarding, the term fakie nollie has never existed.


Oh yeah, that would be a switch ollie.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

to many bong hits?

obviously what your calling a fakie nollie is not a switch ollie.

I'm not even going to bother explaining it, I really don't care if you can't figure that out.

Good job confusing anyone who reads this thread. nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

seriously... i just read that last 4 or five posts and it was possibly the most confusing thing i have ever read lol.
lets stick to advice on how to get better at riding switch...


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Sorry, I was just trying to explain it to freshy, with no success.

I'll keep it on topic next time.


----------



## jiggley wiggley (Nov 26, 2009)

lol no harm done...
i just think we all have a different way off seeing it in our head, that's all.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

OK I'm beating the remnants of an already beat the shit out of horse, deferring farther from the original post, and the bong hits dont help either, and I obviously cant figure it out on my own.
But am I not correct with that diagram with the differance between fakie and switch when it comes to skateboarding? The arrows show which way buddy is rolling. 
A fakie ollie is the same action as a normal ollie cept your rolling backwards right?
A switch ollie is the opposite foot movements of a regular ollie right?
So wouldent a fakie nollie if it existed be the same as a switch ollie? I just cant see any differance in my head I'm sorry.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I do see your point freshy, had this conversation been in person, it would have been better understood as some things can be confusing to explain.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

freshy said:


>


LOL at this pic!

You guys lost me at fakie/switch/ollie/nollie/bygolly.

Last week I dedicated a day to riding bad-foot (my term for what we're talking about) and it was really challenging. I tried to recall my beginner's lessons from way back, and did the "falling leaf" thing for awhile. Once I tried to start torsioning the board to link turns, I found myself locking my knees and stiffening up like a piece of wood. I was okay on toe-side turns but heel-side turns I couldn't get the edge to initiate the carve and I'd just splatter onto my back. At 42 years of age, that's not a fun thing to do. Over and over.


----------

